# Autoturn - Still an Issue With New Skids?



## Chinook (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi all, getting concerned on this auto turn feature - just perusing recent reviews, it looks like many people are still having issues even after the new rebalance of the machines. I understand that the poly or Armorskids have helped. Anyone have a newer model, and have the upgraded skids, and are *still* not happy with the feature?

Thanks for any input, steeper gravel drive here and trying to decide between Ariens and a Toro HD and would hate to be stuck with something at this price that doesn't work out.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

This year I purchased an Ariens Platinum 24, with the poly skid shoes.

I've never tried earlier versions of Autoturn (before the re-balancing).

But, I can say that I'm WAY impressed with Autoturn on my machine. The thing pivots like a ballerina. 

All I have to do is give one handle a slight pull, and the machine goes into the turn. Effortless.

Yet, when I'm running straight, there's absolutely no "drifting". The machine runs true and straight like a train on tracks.

Like you, before purchasing the Ariens, I was also considering Toro HD. Toro is a great machine, with the best chute control mechanism I've seen - super quick, light and fast. Toro is also lighter overall, but with very high-quality steel. If you purchase a Toro, I'm sure you'll be delighted with it.

I ultimately went with Ariens because Paul, the editor of "moving snow.com", says that trigger steering mechanisms entail between 30 and 40 components, whereas Autoturn entails one. I wanted a simpler solution. Hence, when I heard that Autoturn was "new and improved", I took the leap. Fortunately, it functions beautifully.

I was also seduced by the new EFI technology on my Ariens, which I'm extremely happy with, and the big engine (369 cc on the 24" machine).

Either way, you won't go wrong.


----------



## Chinook (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks Strato, good to hear it's working well for you. Have seen the efi as well and seems like a great idea. Did not know the lever type steering had that many parts!


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I have the new 36" hydro pro. It has a little over 4 hrs run time. I have several movies of it and two blowing snow in my driveway. I'm very happy so far with the machine. It handles fine, but I have a wheeled model. I can't help you with track models.

My 3 year old Platinum machine also has the auto turn. That handled poorly going straight until I added the bearings (wheeled skids) up front. The faster I traveled the more it snaked down the driveway. After the wheels were added, it fixed it up perfectly. On the auto turn, you need to reduce the drag on the steel shoes to the pavement. If a shoe grabs on the tar or line in the sidewalk, the machine will change direction, because the solid axle dis-engages as if you started to make a turn.

The wheeled skids I installed on the 36" machine up front before I ever used it. So in my opinion, I'd avoid using the steel skids if you want a better experience blowing snow.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Strato said:


> This year I purchased an Ariens Platinum 24, with the poly skid shoes.
> 
> I've never tried earlier versions of Autoturn (before the re-balancing).
> 
> ...


Paul at moving snow should look in side of these blowers cause there is no way 30 to 40 parts to make the toro turn . I know , because i own a toro There is a lot more parts than one to make the ariens. auto turn turn. both are great blowers


----------



## Chinook (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks Hydro, actually looking at a wheeled unti. Driveway is pretty smooth but is gravel. Hopefully if I go for it the autoturn will work as intended.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

69ariens said:


> Paul at moving snow should look in side of these blowers cause there is no way 30 to 40 parts to make the toro turn . I know , because i own a toro There is a lot more parts than one to make the ariens. auto turn turn. both are great blowers


I'm not mechanical, so I don't know. This is info I pulled directly from Paul's website last fall in some of his Ariens reviews. He didn't specifically mention Toro in that statement. I believe it was a generalization.

Pauls seems fairly mechanical - says he serviced all his own gear when moving snow as a pro. 

When I recently looked at some brands at Lowes (Troy-Built, and others), the trigger mechanisms looked like they entailed lot of little parts in the trigger, and down below (fasteners, springs, little gears, cables, etc.). If there's even 15 parts per side, Paul wouldn't be totally off base.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Just today, I installed the Poly Shoes on my Ariens ST28LE, 291 CC motor with Autoturn. My Auto turn isn't terrible, but I have to admit that I wrestle with it more than I would like to, and I am a big built guy. I mentioned to the wife that as I get older, I might have to consider a smaller machine. However, I am really hoping that these new shoes will make the difference....I think they will. If I look at the wear pattern on the steel shoes, only about 2/3 of the surface area is worn, which means it's really digging against the concrete. Looking at the wide width of the Poly shoes, I can imagine that it will be a different machine after this. Bad thing is, probably have to wait until next year to find out.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I have the 4 year old AutoTurn Platinum with lots of weight on the bucket and with the poly Ariens skid shoes from new there are no problems at all with AutoTurn. In the showroom I looked at the Pro 28" with AutoTurn but was not happy with the narrower bucket or the very light feel of the front of the machine. It seems Ariens re-balanced the weight distribution of other machines a couple of years ago to match the Pro model weight distribution. I think they should have left the weight distribution alone and just put poly skid shoes as standard equipment. The poly shoes last a very long time, mine are only half worn.


----------

